# KHF USA Website



## Kevin F. Donohue (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

 I hope you are all doing well. The KHF USA website has been revamped, please take a look and provide any feedback you wish. If your are a KHF member and your school or program is not listed, or if you would like to add some photos, please contact me with the info. 

     We are also exploring a BB style forum for KHF members only...let me hear your ideas on that subject.  Thanks.


www.koreahapkidofederation.net


   Kevin F. Donohue
info@koreahapkidofederation.net


----------



## Yeti (Aug 2, 2005)

Kevin,

THe link you show doesn't exist.  Is there a type-o in there somewhere?


----------



## ajs1976 (Aug 2, 2005)

The link is missing an A.

This should work:  http://www.koreahapkidofederation.net/


----------



## Kevin F. Donohue (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks guys.  Boy would Sister Ann Roberta have cracked my knuckles for that mistake.  

 Kevin F. Donohue


----------



## spud (Dec 28, 2005)

Kevin maybe as way of a warning or sharing relevant information you should make a note in a General information section the fact that the KHF does not require physical gradings after 3rd Dan & they do not recognise any Kwan certificates in relationship to certification with the KHF.

Knowing this may help stop people thinking this is a requirement & thus paying for Kwan Certificates that are not necessarily of benefit unless of course they feel they are personally.

Just a thought.


----------

